# Comment vider complètement sa batterie ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2002)

J'ai un enorme probleme d'effet memoire. MA batterie se charge et se decharge en 10 minutes. Je voudrais la vider complètement, mais meme en desactivant tous les economiseurs possibles, je n'y parviens pas. Au dela de 10 minutes d'utilisation, la jauge passe de 80 % a 0% en un instant. Existe-t-il une manip pour la vider ? Je l'ai viree du portable et je passe mes journees a appuyer sur le bouton de test qui allume les LED vertes, mais a ce rythme la elle aura encore du jus dans 150 ans. Alors, quelqu'un a-t-il une soluce , meme sous OS 9 ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2002)

Logiquement tu dois avoir une batterie Lithium-Ion qui ne présente pas d'effet mémoire. Alors ???
Un pb matériel ? (tu n'utilises pas des périphériques USB alimentés par le port ?)

Il y a un utilitaire fourni par Apple pour décharger la batterie complètement, dixit G. Gète. (J'avoue que je ne m'en suis jamais préoccupé sur mon ibook de 2 ans qui a conservé son autonomie.

Va voir sur le site de Guillaume Gete pour plus d'infos :

http://www.gete.net/book/dossiers/autonomie/


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2002)

salut!
je ne peux malheureusement pas répondre à ta question...
mais juste te dire que j'ai exactement le même problème sur mon ibook
il a été acheté début juillet, c'est la dernière série (12"@700)
voilà: moi je vais appeler apple car ça me saoûle grave

je te donne la manip' que l'on m'a conseillé à l'apple expo (sans succès dans mon cas):
_ débrancher tous les cables
_ éteindre
_ enlever la batterie
_ appuyer sur "power" pendant 20 secondes
_ sinon 01.41.91.86.36
c'est vers cette dernière étape que je vais me tourner...
@+


----------



## iBooker (3 Octobre 2002)

Je ne peux pas vous aider  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Moi, j'ai le même problème avec un camescope Sony DV et sa batterie Litium; le niveau passe de 80 % à 0 % en un instant  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Je pense que le problème vient de la batterie et non de l'appareil.
Malheureusement, Sony m' a répondu que la garantie ne couvrait pas la batterie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Si quelqu'un a une solution, cela m'interresse  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------

